# Concert in Switzerland



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello my friends! I haven't come here for awhile. 
I was invited to be in a concert in Switzerland in Dec. We spent new years in Paris after the concert. I posted a few pictures from the concert here. 
I sang, played piano, and did martial arts to one of the songs in the concert. It was a wonderful experience. 
My YT channel was hacked and shut down before I went to Switzerland. I just started a new one. I hope you like my "Ave Maria" by Caccini! 
Thank you for all your comments, suggestions, and critique.
Have a nice weekend! <3
~Elena~


----------

